# VZW Wifi tether



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there any way to get wifi tether on the S3 VZW? Without root?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.foxfi

Source:


trendsetter37 said:


> Use the FoxFi tether app in the market for now. It Doesn't require root and you can lay low and not root/flash anything while we are still in unknown territory for the moment, development wise.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

people are awesome !


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is foxfi confirmed to be working on the vzw gs3?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes I had it running on two of them

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome just found out I have training out of town for a week and hotel internet will be way too slow.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

